# Mixed



## orionmystery (Oct 12, 2012)

Lynx spider with Ponerine ant prey



IMG_5334 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

wolf spider with prey and egg sac



IMG_7986 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Cool looking Orthopteran I found at night in Gunung Gading. Nymph of Depressacca sp., Agraeciini 



IMG_7009 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Great camouflage. Eurybrachyidae?



IMG_5097 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Flatid hopper



IMG_7048 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9500 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome shots, and as usual, you have all the cool bugs.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 12, 2012)

GORGEOUS shots!!! The first green thing is really cool looking. What is is?


----------



## greybeard (Oct 14, 2012)

#3 is amazing


----------

